# Pictures



## Tony14 (Apr 14, 2007)

What do you guys think of these pics i took by the lake today?


----------



## Tony14 (Apr 14, 2007)

Next


----------



## Tony14 (Apr 14, 2007)

Lol this ones just kinda creepy


----------



## Tony14 (Apr 14, 2007)

...


----------



## Tony14 (Apr 14, 2007)

And this ones my favorite, what do you guys think?


----------



## stonemason (Apr 14, 2007)

Great pics. Im glad someone has open water, we are still froze up.


----------



## bearswede (Apr 14, 2007)

Fantastic photos, Tony!!

  You not only have a great eye for color and composition, your photos are evocative and poetic as well... I especially like the first one with the right side in focus and the left (sinister) unfocused... Was that actually fog rolling in?  And the bridge... It doesn't stretch from one world to the next, but straddles the boundry between the two... As if there is no way to cross over, altho each world can sense the presence of the other...

  Great stuff!!!

  Ron


----------



## Tony14 (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks yu guys! Ron, in that first pic thats not fog its the sun!


----------



## bottlenutboy (Apr 14, 2007)

psycadelic colors man! 

 great shots Tony!

 keep em' comin'!


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 14, 2007)

TONY...beautimous pix !!

 RON...talk about _evocative & poetic_....Your way with words is amazing. Methinks you missed your calling.


----------



## epgorge (Apr 14, 2007)

> RON...talk about evocative & poetic....Your way with words is amazing. Methinks you missed your calling


 
 He just caught one of those free ones they promised him from the sixties.[]
 Joel


----------



## capsoda (Apr 14, 2007)

Great pics Tony. They remind me of precolor pics like from a Kodak Brownie box camera. That is how my sis got started and now she is taking pic of movie stars in Vegas.

 This is a pic of Elizabeth Taylor. All of us older guys know who she is. She refused to be photographed in her wheel chair. When she heard my little sis's southern voice call out would you pose for just one shot, Ms Talor went over to her and entroduced herself and posed for her only. My little sis gets photos of alot of stars that same way.[]


----------



## Tony14 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks you guys!!  I want to try and get out again sometime this week.


----------



## epgorge (Apr 15, 2007)

> This is a pic of Elizabeth Taylor


 
 Hey Cap, Where is the pic?
 Joel


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 15, 2007)

JOEL...is that like a "Flashback?" []


----------



## madman (Apr 15, 2007)

great pix tony i love takin them too mike


----------



## bottlenutboy (Apr 15, 2007)

man that elizabeth taylor lady is real easy on the eyes![]


----------



## epgorge (Apr 15, 2007)

> JOEL...is that like a "Flashback?"


 
 I don't know, I can't remember!! What were we talking about? []

 Joel


----------



## capsoda (Apr 15, 2007)

All right, All right. I did a light to dark day at the car show and again today. I'm realy burned out.  []

 Here she is.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 15, 2007)

And anudder.


----------



## epgorge (Apr 16, 2007)

> Here she is.


 
 Still Buxuous isn't she?  What great photo. 

 Joel


----------



## madman (Apr 17, 2007)

hey tony nice pix heres some of mine let make a kick a pix thread here


----------



## madman (Apr 17, 2007)

2


----------



## madman (Apr 17, 2007)

3


----------



## madman (Apr 17, 2007)

q


----------



## madman (Apr 17, 2007)

e


----------



## madman (Apr 17, 2007)

b


----------



## madman (Apr 17, 2007)

cv


----------



## madman (Apr 17, 2007)

zz


----------



## madman (Apr 17, 2007)

qwe


----------



## madman (Apr 17, 2007)

wow


----------



## Tony14 (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice Pics Mike. That last one with the fire looks really familiar.[&o] Just recently the oldest church in fond du lac burnt down. It dated to the 1870's. I'll try to find an article on it.


----------



## Tony14 (Apr 18, 2007)

Heres some from the reporter(fond du lac newspaper)


----------



## Tony14 (Apr 18, 2007)

Heres some pre fire...


----------



## Tony14 (Apr 18, 2007)

Last one. it burnt down about a month ago...It was one of the big historical landmarks of Fond du Lac county.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 18, 2007)

Great pics Mike, Some real beuty there.

 Hey Tony, When you gonna dig that church??? []


----------



## whosyerdaddy (Apr 18, 2007)

she is a cool lady!  sure has had a rough road comin from national velvet.  great pics

 tony u sure caught the reflections from the water jus rite



 whosyer


----------



## Bottleman (Apr 18, 2007)

In the last couple years we lost two landmarks in our town. The first was an Academy built in 1805 and then the next year we lost a hotel built in 1868. It was sad to see them both go. Here are some before and after pictures. First is the Bush House Hotel before the fire. Both buildings could not be saved. 

 ~~Tom


----------



## Bottleman (Apr 18, 2007)

during the fire....


----------



## Bottleman (Apr 18, 2007)

Here is a picture of the boys academy from the early 1900s...


----------



## Bottleman (Apr 18, 2007)

Here is the day after the fire...


----------



## capsoda (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow! That is a real bummer all around you guys. It is always ashame to see historic building come down for any reason. Tom, Did you get a chance to dig either one once they were gone?


----------



## Bottleman (Apr 18, 2007)

Warren, I did not get a change to dig either of them. I probed every inch of land at the boys academy but with no luck. You canâ€™t tell from the pictures but the back is a cliff (which is a small 1880s dump) and the side yard is tiny. I have a feeling they must have had the privies in the basement or they had some type of early indoor plumbing system because there is no possible place for outhouses. The Bush Hotel lot is still fenced in with no trespassing signs plus the back yard on that place is a paved parking lot.


----------



## Tony14 (Apr 23, 2007)

heres some more...


----------



## Tony14 (Apr 23, 2007)

..


----------



## Tony14 (Apr 23, 2007)

.l


----------



## Tony14 (Apr 23, 2007)

Last one. This guy was just pure luck. There was a freshwater drum making a nest right next to shore and i just happened to catch his tail fin on one of my attempts[]


----------



## epgorge (Apr 23, 2007)

> This guy was just pure luck. There was a freshwater drum making a nest right next to shore and i just happened to catch his tail fin on one of my attempts


 
 Hey Tony, 
 Around these parts, that's called foul hooking . It is illegal. They taste just as good though!![]


----------



## Tony14 (Apr 24, 2007)

Joel, I didnt snag it. I meant caught with the camera lol. The only fish around here that i ever snag is the carp when there running. Those guys are always fun to catch when their hooked in the tail!


----------

